# Really fun snowflake maker



## pdswife (Nov 23, 2005)

http://www.popularfront.com

Give this a try.  It's really cool!


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 24, 2005)

This link will take you directly to the create your own snowflake site.

http://www.popularfront.com/snowdays/


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 24, 2005)

Ohhh wow, that is a really cool site. I like reading the messages that people have written in their snowflakes. When I have more time I'll have to go back and write some messages of my own. The graphics are so lovely and soothing, I found. Did you guys sense that too when you watched the flakes falling?


----------



## Raven (Nov 25, 2005)

Oh that is SO COOL!!!

Thanks!!

~ Raven ~


----------



## crewsk (Nov 25, 2005)

YAY!! I was hoping someone would post this!! I had so much fun with it last year! It's actually addicting!


----------



## middie (Nov 25, 2005)

it is isn't it crewsk ? lol


----------



## cara (Nov 26, 2005)

I wonder how people greate these wonderful gentle snowflakes....


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 26, 2005)

Are you guys having trouble with the Find-A-Snowflake feature?

Cameron


----------



## jkath (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh I forgot about this site! Thanks again so much for bringing it back to us!!!!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 26, 2005)

That is so cool!!!!!!!!! I really enjoyed it!!!!!!

Grace


----------

